# outlook 2007 slow



## TalkJesus.com (Nov 16, 2006)

There are MANY people who have complained that Outlook 2007 is disgracefully slow, yet I have not seen any resolution or fixes/patches at all. How pathetic of Microsoft to say the least. 

My pst file is 424MB and I do NOT use desktop search add-on (which also slows down Outlook beyond human comprehension).

I've had this problem BEFORE & AFTER doing an O/S reload of Vista RTM (official release MSDN). My drive is defragmented weekly and my system is fast as can get for a laptop:

Specs:

Sony Core 2 Duo 1.83GHz (laptop)
2GB Memory
Vista Ultimate
Office 2007 Ultimate

I would like to know of a fix for this nonsense.


----------



## liamK (Mar 8, 2007)

I have no idea why Microsoft has not publicized this: all you have to do is open Outlook 2007, click the tools tab/ trust center/ add-ins/ go (at the very bottom)/ and uncheck outlookaddin. Thats it! It has solved ALL of my problems.


----------



## NJSailor (Feb 24, 2007)

I wish that was the fix! That did nothing to speed up the unbelievably slow Outlook 2007. Whenever Outlook 2007 does a send/receive, all windows associated with Outlook (including any new messages being edited) freeze for about 30 seconds.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Um, your PST file is light years beyond 'severly over-bloated'. You've got to get rid of that thing.

Just FYI, even though you may have heard many people complain about how slow Outlook 2007 is, it's generally not the application, and SP1 won't be coming out until probably early next year.

Your hareware looks decent enough, just get rid of that nasty PST file. I would rename it (i.e. Outlook.pst.old), zip it and store it. If this is for work, you might want to think about telling your boss(es) about Exchange Server. It would help with this.

@liamk: You may have had an add-in that was either slowing the application down or corrupting some of the processes/objects used in its instance. This happens quite often actually (with the add-ins), i.e. Adobe, NAV.


----------



## semicolon1 (Apr 5, 2007)

My Outlook 2007 is still running really slowly after I've done all that I could based on information on this and other forums. What I am really finding is that it is most slow when I am opening attachments--specifically Word files not created in XML. They open up in "compatability mode." Any way around that? Batch conversions? Pointing to another editor application?


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi semicolon1,

Generally it is better to start your own thread.

In answer to your question, check out this link...
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...70-3ae9-4aee-8f43-c6bb74cd1466&displaylang=en


----------



## wildeabout (Apr 12, 2007)

This worked for me at least.

I have about 10 pop accounts. I changed them to forward to my primary account and then disabled receiving from them in Outlook (all but the one primary account).

Now Outlook 2007 doesn't slow my system and itself to a crawl during Send/Receive.

I posted complete details on my blog.


----------



## b1gg33k (Apr 15, 2007)

http://www.microsoft.com/office/com...en-us-office&lang=en&cr=US&sloc=en-us&m=1&p=1

Renaming the data files as noted in the article has had an immediate positive impact on performance. Time will tell if it holds up...


----------

